# Inquiry



## Sohil (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello everybody,

Hope all are fine, My self Sohil m from India Recently i got selected for the job of Sales attendant in the Adnoc Company But they didnt define me anything he i want to know that how much working days and hours ? for this post and Approx salary for this job and accommodation, Food ,Transportation etc. i am confused very much so please any body can informed me regarding this ?? i will be thank to very much
.....


----------



## Sohil (Aug 4, 2015)

Please Reply me


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

They should send you an offer letter that states all. Ask them, not us.


----------



## Sohil (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear Mr. froglet Thanks for your reply but i didn't get a offer latter from them


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Sohil said:


> Dear Mr. froglet Thanks for your reply but i didn't get a offer latter from them


Ok, that either means that you will still get one or that you won't...

Ask them.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Sohil said:


> Dear Mr. froglet Thanks for your reply but i didn't get a offer latter from them


In that case you haven't got an offer from them.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sales attendant - is that the guy who puts petrol into the cars, or as an improvement, the guy who stands behind the counters at their small stores. 
I hope you know what you are getting into.


----------



## Sohil (Aug 4, 2015)

yes Mr. rsinner i can understand but i dont have a other way to get enter in uae thats way


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Sohil said:


> yes Mr. rsinner i can understand but i dont have a other way to get enter in uae thats way


Why do you want to come to UAE to start with?


----------



## Sohil (Aug 4, 2015)

Because i dont have a opportunity from other country


----------



## Sohil (Aug 4, 2015)

is it not good country ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sohil said:


> is it not good country ?


Hi,
Let's start from the top!
You say you have been selected to work for ADNOC.
Was this directly through them or with an agency?
Have you been asked for any visa processing fees? - if so, then job is a scam - it is illegal to ask candidates for recruitment related fees. Unscrupulous companies offer fictitious jobs and earn money from these fees.
If the job is real - the company would send you details of pay, accommodation etc. with their offer letter.
Then you would be able to decide whether this suits you.
I suspect that that you might be a victim of a scam - but hope that I might be wrong.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Sohil (Aug 4, 2015)

But why are asking like this is any problems in dubai ??


----------



## Sohil (Aug 4, 2015)

Mr Froglet, is there any problem ??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sohil said:


> But why are asking like this is any problems in dubai ??


No problem in Dubai - might be at your end.


----------

